# Power eating Pig for EOS-M ?



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Past week, I have the New Beautiful EOS-M with 22 MM Lens and Accessories, Yes, I fell in love this tiny babe again and again. 
But , My Canon battery for this EOS-M are not hold good Number of Photos, I have 2 Canon LP-E12, 875 mAh, and Plus 2 of Wasabi LP-E12 , 1100 mAh.
Yes, For Canon just 35-40 Photos ( The Manual of Canon say = 200 Photos), and Wasabi = 60-80 Photos for each Fully Charge battery.
Any way that I can save the Power of Camera, by set less time of LCD , and Less time of Power shut down ???
Thanks.
If Not, I have to buy 4 more Wasabi Batteries.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, that's all you're getting out of the Canon battery? I think I'm getting well over 100 shots with mine and actually hesitated to get a spare until I heard that they don't last too long. I'm just shooting stills but the battery definitely lasts more than 40 shots for me. I'm sorry to hear about your experience. FYI, mine is from Australia (yes, I was surprised, too) - I bought it from 1SaleaDay.com with the 18-55, 22, and 90EX all in one kit.


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Wow, that's all you're getting out of the Canon battery? I think I'm getting well over 100 shots with mine and actually hesitated to get a spare until I heard that they don't last too long. I'm just shooting stills but the battery definitely lasts more than 40 shots for me. I'm sorry to hear about your experience. FYI, mine is from Australia (yes, I was surprised, too) - I bought it from 1SaleaDay.com with the 18-55, 22, and 90EX all in one kit.



Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Mine = Order from Amazon Both EOS-M and 22 mm Les = $ 333.59 US Dollars, From DavisMax, ( China ??), With no Warrantee cars, And The Font = Chinese Language. Yes, I just get the thing that I paid fore----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thankssss, Have a happy holiday.
Surapon


----------



## fsgray (Dec 31, 2013)

Make sure Continuous AF is turned off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 31, 2013)

fsgray said:


> Make sure Continuous AF is turned off.



+1

I have a pair of LP-E12s, each lasts for well over 100 shots.


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

fsgray said:


> Make sure Continuous AF is turned off.



Wow, Thank you, Sir, Dear fsgray
I will.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> fsgray said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure Continuous AF is turned off.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Teacher , Mr, neuroanatomist
I will too.
Surapon


----------



## bholliman (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been getting 150-200 shots from my Canon batteries. Continuous AF off, mostly single shot.


----------



## surapon (Jan 1, 2014)

bholliman said:


> I've been getting 150-200 shots from my Canon batteries. Continuous AF off, mostly single shot.



THANKSSSS, Dear bholliman
Yes, Yes, Yes, You, and 2 of our members are right, The Continuous AF = the Energy Hog.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## jsiras (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr. Surapon.

I think it's normal for this little guy which has no viewfinder and runs display all the times.
I took this guy on a trip. One battery was last around 2 hours with around 150 shots.
Have to spare another battery and I'm thinking to buy the third one very soon.

Another case. I used this M for video recording. A fully charged battery was gone within 1 hour continuous recording.

jSiras


----------



## surapon (Jan 11, 2014)

jsiras said:


> Mr. Surapon.
> 
> I think it's normal for this little guy which has no viewfinder and runs display all the times.
> I took this guy on a trip. One battery was last around 2 hours with around 150 shots.
> ...



Thanks, Dear Mr. jSiras.
That a great Advice, Yes, I already have 4 Batteries, And Will buy 2 More Batteries This week---Now EOPS-M is my Camera that I use 90% in every days, On my Belt all the time.---After I get this Awesome Tiny EOS-M past 2 week, I just let my 20D, 1DS, 7D and 5D MK II in the Bags at my Equipment storage----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 11, 2014)

surapon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fsgray said:
> ...



I tried it today with my 85 f1.2L with continuous AF on. Hahahaha..was almost hard to hold the thing. The AF motor torqued the camera all over the place. I would expect about 15 minutes of battery with that combo. It worked though but worked better with 1 shot only.


----------



## surapon (Jan 12, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. East Wind .
You like me, We both try to Put the Big Engine of 12 Cylinders BMW in the Honda Civic Body, And want to get 5o Miles per Gallon.
But, When we use with the Monster 85 F/ 1.2 II, We must use the Transformer/ Add on equipoment for not let the camera tilt forwards----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## jsiras (Jan 14, 2014)

surapon said:


> jsiras said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Surapon.
> ...



Last friday, I attached an old 28-105 (kit lense came with EOS 5e) to this M for a sports day event, the autofocus kept working oddly. I ended up losing all battery in just 30 mins. Didn't know what happen because other lenses seem work just fine. 
I assumed that this lense was too old. (almost 20 years old)


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

jsiras said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > jsiras said:
> ...


Dear friend, jsiras
YES, From Our Friend Mr. fsgray's recommendation " Make sure Continuous AF is turned off.

Yes, After I do, Now I can shoot minimum 150 Photos on each charge.
Please try with your 28-105 mm Lens again----The Power that EOS-M use , Most of them Hunt for the Right AF in Continuous Mode.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## jsiras (Jan 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> jsiras said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Mr. Surapon
Thanks again for recommendation. I'll try that.
Have a 2 days working trip + party this weekend. It's a good time to play with it again.
8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. East Wind .
> You like me, We both try to Put the Big Engine of 12 Cylinders BMW in the Honda Civic Body, And want to get 5o Miles per Gallon.
> But, When we use with the Monster 85 F/ 1.2 II, We must use the Transformer/ Add on equipoment for not let the camera tilt forwards----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Have a great Sunday.
> Surapon


WOW! ... impressive, that is one heck of a rig for a tiny camera.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



LOL...And now you're ready for some street photography!  ;D


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

Curious if anyone has purchased the AC power adapter for the M. Based on the pictures the power adapter connects to the battery adapter. Shouldn't be too difficult to fabricate a belt mounted battery pack or something attached to a bracket. What is the power output and mA rating on the power adapter?


----------



## surapon (Jan 15, 2014)

jsiras said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > jsiras said:
> ...



Thanks, Dear jsiras.
One thing that I play with my EOS-M to day, I use with my Sigma 50 mm F/ 1.4, Set Sigma Lens at Manual Focus--Set/ turn the focus ring at mid point between 83meters and Infinity, SET EOS-M at Manual Focus, , At The Camera, Set shooting mode at AV ( Aperture Priority) at F = 8.0. Set ISO = Auto-------That way, When I shoot, All Distant Between 3 Meters and Infinity will be on the Right Focus , with F = 8.0----Yes, The Camera will Adjust the Shutter speed and AUTO- ISO.
YES, This way, We can save a lot of energy from the Battery Usage. Yes, This Method , I can shoot more than 225 Photos to day from 1 Battery.
Well, Glad that You are Thai People like Me too, My Mom from Roi-Ed Province, and My dear Dad from Yasothorn Province, I am Khon E-Sarn/ Northeastern part of Thailand, that 40 years ago.
Have a great Night in Thailand.
Surapon, P-Odd


----------



## surapon (Jan 15, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. East Wind .
> ...



Thankssss, Dear Rienzphotoz.
Glad that you like that rig----Ha, Ha, Ha., Crazy Surapon
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 15, 2014)

Northstar said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...




Thanksss, Dear Northstar.
Yes, But Another DIY rig is better for the street photography :

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19047.0

Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 15, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Curious if anyone has purchased the AC power adapter for the M. Based on the pictures the power adapter connects to the battery adapter. Shouldn't be too difficult to fabricate a belt mounted battery pack or something attached to a bracket. What is the power output and mA rating on the power adapter?




Dear East Wind 
Yes, It might work , Buy $ 65 Dollars AC to DC adapter from B&H
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883400-REG/Canon_6784b002_AC_Adapter_Kit_ACK_E12.html

And After that, But 12 V. Battery Pack and Buy the Transformer from 12 V DC. to 110 V. AC---And Plug this Canon AC to DC adapter = Total 15 Pounds on our Belt.
---But The Best way is to buy the Halcyon LP-E12 2200 mAh. = $ 9 US Dollars Each = 6 of them and put them in our pocket = Better

http://www.amazon.com/Halcyon-Lithium-Replacement-Battery-Charger/dp/B00C32SPDW/ref=sr_1_7/192-4275402-5928723?ie=UTF8&qid=1389462791&sr=8-7&keywords=canon+battery+lp-e12


Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Curious if anyone has purchased the AC power adapter for the M. Based on the pictures the power adapter connects to the battery adapter. Shouldn't be too difficult to fabricate a belt mounted battery pack or something attached to a bracket. What is the power output and mA rating on the power adapter?
> ...



I was considering just the adapter for 40 bucks and the wire battery to a plug that goes into the adapter. But yes maybe better to just buy a lot of cheap batteries.


----------



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Yes, Sir, Dear East Wind
I will get 4 of Halcyon 2200 mAH Lithium Ion batteries in the mail to day, and will report back to you. After I use this Cheap/ Made in China Batteries.
Have a great work day.
Surapon


----------

